# Teller West video- "Optimal Awkward Shapes OLL 40 & 41"



## Hershey (Sep 15, 2011)

Teller West and his super cool OLL algorithms!
(This is not me obviously).


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 15, 2011)

those are pretty nice


----------



## HelpCube (Sep 15, 2011)

I love superfingertricky algs, makes you look super pro. Thanks


----------



## Hershey (Sep 15, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> I love superfingertricky algs, makes you look super pro. Thanks


 
You mean it makes Teller look super pro!


----------



## teller (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the shoutout, Hershey. 

I didn't post this one myself because I figured it was either too wacky or too obscure to be of interest to mainstream cubers. But I think the lesson is a good one: Movecount is powerful! There might be a stronger 10-mover out there, but I wanted to minimize it to 8 or 9 turns just to kill the thing. And to paraphrase Breandan Vallance, there's no such thing as a bad alg if you do it 1,000 times. And these have been adjusted to not suck so much, so...death to Sune+EasyT!


----------



## JyH (Sep 15, 2011)

teller said:


> Thanks for the shoutout, Hershey.
> 
> I didn't post this one myself because I figured it was either too wacky or too obscure to be of interest to mainstream cubers. But I think the lesson is a good one: Movecount is powerful! There might be a stronger 10-mover out there, but I wanted to minimize it to 8 or 9 turns just to kill the thing. And to paraphrase Breandan Vallance, there's no such thing as a bad alg if you do it 1,000 times. And these have been adjusted to not suck so much, so...death to Sune+EasyT!


 
Teller, your algs are insane, along with the speed you can perform them at. You have so much potential. Speed up your F2L! (Not sure what you're averaging nowadays.)


----------



## teller (Sep 15, 2011)

JyH said:


> Teller, your algs are insane, along with the speed you can perform that at. You have so much potential. Speed up your F2L! (Not sure what you're averaging nowadays.)


 
I suck in competition. I spend all of my time innovating and never do actual speedsolves. I sacrifice PLL to all of this OLL research. My cross blows chunks. I will probably average about 17-18 at the Battle of Appalachia this weekend if I don't choke. It's hilarious!!!

But unlike some, I will never stop...I have cubed for 30 years and will sub-15 pretty soon.


----------



## JyH (Sep 15, 2011)

teller said:


> I suck in competition. I spend all of my time innovating and never do actual speedsolves. I sacrifice PLL to all of this OLL research. My cross blows chunks. I will probably average about 17-18 at the Battle of Appalachia this weekend if I don't choke. It's hilarious!!!
> 
> But unlike some, I will never stop...I have cubed for 30 years and will sub-15 pretty soon.


 
Take a break, learn advanced cross, and start working on PLL too. Practice is key! 

(Caught a typo in my previous post too, fixed.)


----------



## teller (Sep 15, 2011)

JyH said:


> Take a break, learn advanced cross, and start working on PLL too. Practice is key!
> 
> (Caught a typo in my previous post too, fixed.)


 
You are right of course. I did take a 2-week break at one point and went through this shocking growth spurt afterward...I need to do that again. I will actually practice speed in the next year or two...at the moment I am fixing all of these horrible, broken cases!


----------

